# Mapping Trails on Private Property



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

Our local scene has been riding the same private property trails for decades now. It has always been the opinion of the locals that "ride whats there, don't make more." 

Lately, ambitious builders have started expanding the trail system on these private lands. 

I wanted to show our MTB community what is an is not public land at this system via a map, but some people in our community believe that this system and its extent is best kept secret. 

What I'm worried about is that the private property owners are being taken advantage of because they'e never really known the extent of trails through their land. I'd like to show them as to spur trail access agreements or get a definitive approval to build. Others disagree.


----------



## spicewookie (Jun 3, 2008)

Strava has "unearthed" a lot of unauthorized trail on private/public land where I live. The information age is creating all kinds of unforseen consequences. I'll stick to building and riding where I have permission.


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

moojo said:


> Strava has "unearthed" a lot of unauthorized trail on private/public land where I live. The information age is creating all kinds of unforseen consequences. I'll stick to building and riding where I have permission.


Strava plus getting property records so you know who owns what land is crucial. Strava work pretty well plus since it's built with google maps very easy to figure if you're where you should be or not. Here's 2 examples, 1st one is 2 blocks from my house. The yellow areas a private property, the rest in "open space" and a comunity park


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

next one is where there was some issues with trails crossing private land again yellow is private and there's 2 small sections that cross private property. These trails have been there for over 15 years. I don't think the owners or trails builders had any idea. So now the private areas are marked.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I think it says a lot that this question is even being asked. Riding or building trails without a landowners permission is called trespassing. Just because people have been getting away with it doesn't make it not so.


----------



## DSprocket (Dec 7, 2012)

id take a look at the land and ask yourself what are they using it for ? what could they use it for ? if the answers are nothing and not much they probably wouldnt care if you rode bikes through there but it would be best to tell them and get permission


----------



## Sause01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Sorry for the hijack

pascale27, your pretty much in my back yard. I'm in Florence.

Do you have a group you ride with?


----------



## pascale27 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sause01 said:


> Sorry for the hijack
> 
> pascale27, your pretty much in my back yard. I'm in Florence.
> 
> Do you have a group you ride with?


Ceres Riders on Facebook. Always people riding. But regular rides tues/thurs nites and sat/sun days.


----------



## Sause01 (Mar 19, 2009)

Cool, just signed up!


----------

